# new repashy supplement contains canthaxanthin



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I remember that the newer Repashy supplement was going to use a replacement for naturose, since the product was being discontinued.

Has anyone noticed that the newer Repashy supplement contains canthaxanthin? The supplement from a year ago did not contain chanterelle mushroom powder-- which is a natural source of canthaxanthin.

I have an older bag and a new one that is unopened. The older supplement contains fewer sources of carotenoids and did not mention canthaxanthin. 

We have discussed color supplementation before-- and at least in past discussions-- the mentioning that canthaxanthin in high doses can cause liver damage. The question is: how much canthaxanthin is in the newer Repashy supplement?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/44182-repashy-supplements-10.html

I must have missed the follow up on this discussion, but this topic mentions canthaxanthin safety already.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Yes,
First off did you bother to ask Allen Repashy before posting this thread? 

and second, you are aware than canthaxanthin is present in naturose? 

Ed


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Man my post went haywire in edit, Thanks for the link and info.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

The super pig says it still has naturose in it. as does the product listing from lllreptile

Repashy Ventures - Retail Store - Superfoods :: Products :: Supplements :: Pigment Supplements :: SuperPig

Perhaps this statement from the site also covers canthaxanin beyond just its presence in naturose... "Spirulina pacifica algae for full spectrum Beta Carotene (Carotenoids)" as wiki says spirulina contains it..

"Spirulina contains many pigments, including chlorophyll-a, xanthophyll, beta-carotene, echinenone, myxoxanthophyll, zeaxanthin, *canthaxanthin*, diatoxanthin, 3'-hydroxyechinenone, beta-cryptoxanthinand oscillaxanthin, plus the phycobiliproteins c-phycocyanin and allophycocyanin.[1]"

Exact amounts aren't stated but it seems to reflect Allen's "Full Spectrum" statement linked to the other thread.

Its possible that while it may have less ingredients individually listed on the label, that those ingredients are more "Full Spectrum", and that past ingredients listed individually are now just included as a component of spirulina or the other ingredients.

I haven't tried this stuff yet but plan to as I build my collection back up and get some frogs that may benefit from it. I assume there is little point to feeding it to some super blues if they are already getting a vitamin supplement since it would likely have minimal impact on their coloration?

Maybe I could use it to turn my Tan Fennec Fox into a Red Fennec Fox


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Dendro Dave said:


> Maybe I could use it to turn my Tan Fennec Fox into a Red Fennec Fox


Paprika dust baths


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Dendro Dave said:


> The super pig says it still has naturose in it. as does the product listing from lllreptile
> 
> Repashy Ventures - Retail Store - Superfoods :: Products :: Supplements :: Pigment Supplements :: SuperPig
> 
> ...


Blue is not a color that can be modified by the use of any additional carotenoid supplementation as it is the result of light being reflected off of iridiopores and not being modified by other pigments. 

If you wet your fox and rubbed it on him you may make him pink.. 

Ed


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

gtclipse01 said:


> Paprika dust baths


I don't know...Just one step or 2 away from people who do things like this....
















Meet the Tiger Dog: Chinese owners dye pets to look like wild animals | Mail Online

Not sure I could live with myself


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

In the LONG thread where Allen Repashy was answering questions about his product he mentioned that the canthaxanthin was present in small, safe amounts, and that it helped with yellow coloration


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It will also work for pinks and reds. It used to be used as a supplement to help keep flamingos pink. 

Ed


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ed said:


> Blue is not a color that can be modified by the use of any additional carotenoid supplementation as it is the result of light being reflected off of iridiopores and not being modified by other pigments.
> 
> If you wet your fox and rubbed it on him you may make him pink..
> 
> Ed


Ya, thats always been my understanding... I think I've heard it suggested that somehow spirulina might be able to influence blue/green...but I've never seen anything definitive...but interestingly the other day I happened to be researching iridophores and looked up chromatophore on wiki and it mentioned Cyanophores, which I hadn't heard of till then. It says this...

"In 1995 it was demonstrated that the vibrant blue colours in some types of mandarinfish are not generated by schemochromes. Instead, a cyan biochrome of unknown chemical nature is responsible.[8] This pigment, found within vesicles in at least two species of callionymid fish, is highly unusual in the animal kingdom, as all other blue colourings thus far investigated are schemochromatic. Therefore a novel chromatophore type, the cyanophore, was proposed. Although they appear unusual in their taxonomic restriction, there may be cyanophores (as well as further unusual chromatophore types) in other fish and amphibians. *For example, bright coloured chromatophores with undefined pigments have been observed in both poison dart frogs and glass frogs.[12]*

I wonder if its possible that something in spirulina would effect those, thus adding at least in part to the coloration of some Darts, even blue/green ones??? I'd really like to know more about those "undefined pigments".


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Dendro Dave said:


> Although they appear unusual in their taxonomic restriction, there may be cyanophores (as well as further unusual chromatophore types) in other fish and amphibians. *For example, bright coloured chromatophores with undefined pigments have been observed in both poison dart frogs and glass frogs.[12]*
> 
> I wonder if its possible that something in spirulina would effect those, thus adding at least in part to the coloration of some Darts, even blue/green ones??? I'd really like to know more about those "undefined pigments".


These are infrared reflectance structures.... different than stored carotenoids.. 

Ed


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ed said:


> These are infrared reflectance structures.... different than stored carotenoids..
> 
> Ed


Ah thanks Ed... A quick search yielded a few articles for those interested...
http://si-pddr.si.edu/dspace/bitstr...ed_Reflectance_Leaf-Sitting_Frogs_Science.pdf
Sunbathing Tree Frogs' Future Under A Cloud

There are others of course, or abstracts where I couldn't access the full article.

So it is thought it has to do with (at least in part)... "confering adaptive advantage to these arboreal frogs both in thermoregulation and infrared cryptic coloration." according to the article in the first link. 

Another abstract I saw discussed a pigment thought to be responsible for some of the green coloration in at least 1 tree frog species Centrolenella fleischmanni. It didnt say specifically if it was infrared-reflecting but I think the pigment it said it was structurally similar to is, but I could be mistaken. Here is a link to that abstract for anyone who wants to try and access it.
Wiley InterScience :: Session Cookies


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

In a number of anurans there are special droplets in the eye that contain a different form of retinol that is not derived from beta carotene but (in most species studied) from astaxanthin that allows the frogs to see into the near infrared. In addition many insects may be able to see into that area of the spectrum and the ability to reflect near infrared would provide camoflage not only to potential avian and anuran predators but to prey species as well. 

Ed


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Is anyone having trouble ordering Naturose? I just split a bag with someone about two months ago, no problem.


----------

